# Trapped wind- excrutiating pain



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Emily

The last time i spoke to you was september last year!! Unfortunately i miscarried but i am really happy to tell you I am pregnant again  7 weeks tomorrow!!

Ok my question is- I keep getting trapped wind and constipation even though i changed to a diet full of fruits and fruit juices. I have IBS anyway, but never really suffered with anything other than spasms and diaherria.

The pain is excrutiating at times- sometimes i think its AF pains, then my stomach gargles so i know its just my bowels. Is there anything i can take for this?? 

I am allergic to paracetemol, so i cant take that to ease the cramps i get after.

I'm not sure if a midwife is the right person to ask, but i thought it would make a start as my GP isn't that interested in seeing me.


Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Congratulations! I can't think of anything that will ease it for you, but maz or hazel, the pharmacists on ff may be able to advise you on something, hope you feel better soon hun xx
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Awww thank u anyway  x


----------

